# My satins



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys
there's a photo of my litters from my 2 female satin mice, dusty and ninja
they'er amazing, so fast and jumpy !
thanks


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

My first mouses name is ninja


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

kiowa_ruby said:


> My first mouses name is ninja


haha, awesome
she wasn't called ninja to start.. she was called ginger
she earned the name after she realised how far/high she could jump


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine has a tendency to jump to the top of her cage. Which is a ten gallon. And run around on the roof ... Lol. Silly thing


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are fab looking mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely!


----------

